# Messing around with the new Blackstone Griddle.



## worktogthr (Jan 2, 2016)

Not knowing what to get me for Christmas, my dad decided to buy me one of the only pieces of outdoor cooking equipment that I didn't have, a Blackstone flat top griddle. Today I started with the whole seasoning process.  Rubbed a thin layer of oil on it for about a half hour in 5 minute increments.  Then sautéed a whole mess of onions, then of course 2 pounds of bacon and at last an egg.













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 2, 2016






Bacon came out really crispy and delicious and rendered a lot of fat which I think helped season it even more.  I wiped off the majority of the bacon fat and fried the egg to test the non stick properties of my first seasoning run and I have to say it moved around pretty easily.  Looking forward to playing around with this some more.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice! Having a good griddle is great. I have one that we use camping all the time.


----------



## b-one (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks nice interesting toy!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 2, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice! Having a good griddle is great. I have one that we use camping all the time.






b-one said:


> Looks nice interesting toy!



It really is a lot of fun.  I also cooked some chicken breast later this afternoon issuing minimal oil just to see how well the non stick surface was developing and it worked great.  Love this thing already and I really like the ability to  make large quantities of food that would usually have to be made in batches in my biggest frying pan.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice rig. I wish I had one. Lots of fun! b


----------



## foamheart (Jan 3, 2016)

Damn, its sweet getting new toys for Christmas!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 3, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Damn, its sweet getting new toys for Christmas!



It sure is!  But it's expensive. Now I need new spatulas, a good scraper, squirt bottles for oil and water, a mat to protect the deck from oil stains, the list goes on and on.  The gift that keeps on costing haha.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 3, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> It sure is!  But it's expensive. Now I need new spatulas, a good scraper, squirt bottles for oil and water, a mat to protect the deck from oil stains, the list goes on and on.  The gift that keeps on costing haha.


Don't forget a cover. Pretty much everyone I have spoken with said that the Blackstone covers leak badly. I have a sauce for a nice cover..not as cheap as the Blackstone cover.  Sadly, no "external" links are allowed here so....


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 3, 2016)

inkjunkie said:


> Don't forget a cover. Pretty much everyone I have spoken with said that the Blackstone covers leak badly. I have a sauce for a nice cover..not as cheap as the Blackstone cover.  Sadly, no "external" links are allowed here so....



My sister did purchase me the Blackstone cover so I will see how it works out.  If it leaks like you said I'll have to PM you about that source.


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 3, 2016)

Boy a lot of possibilities with the Blackstone. Sounds like you will be having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## sonofasmoker (Aug 10, 2016)

So can we get an update? I am thinking about buying one and want to get your input after a year of use.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 10, 2016)

I purchased one a few months ago and its great. I used it for a fund raiser and cooker over 100 breakfast the first day(2 pancakes and 1 sausage). Very even heat from end to end as long as its level. Holds heat well and very well made. Highly recommend.


----------



## sonofasmoker (Aug 10, 2016)

I just recently found these and they seem awesome! Plus all the videos of people trying to act like they are chefs at Japanese Steakhouses on YouTube are pretty enjoyable to watch haha


----------



## gomez93 (Aug 10, 2016)

A griddle is next on my list to acquire (as soon as the CFO lets me have the funds)
I'm torn between the Blackstone and just getting a griddle top for my 2 burner propane camp stove.


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 10, 2016)

SonOfaSmoker said:


> So can we get an update? I am thinking about buying one and want to get your input after a year of use.



It is absolutely great to have.  I have made Philly cheese steaks, gyros, Paninis, grilled cheese, quesadillas.  So convenient when you need to brown a bunch of meat for something like baked ziti or chili.  Makes incredible burgers with all the fixings (bacon, onions, mushrooms, fried eggs all on the griddle with the burgers).  I have used it for charity cooks and been able to make what felt like 100 pounds of peppers and onions with ease.  We took it on a family camping trip and everyone one loved being able to make pancakes or eggs for 15 people in just minutes.  I made gyros for dinner on night and cheese steaks another, quesadillas another night.  Almost every meal we made had part of it cooks on that griddle.  Don't get me wrong, I don't use it for a couple of bacon egg and cheeses on Saturday morning by when I want to cook a larger batch of something it's my go to.  Honestly, if I went camping with it next year, I wouldn't even worry about not having a grill.  It can do everything.  Haha so as you can tell.... I love it!


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 10, 2016)

bmudd14474 said:


> I purchased one a few months ago and its great. I used it for a fund raiser and cooker over 100 breakfast the first day(2 pancakes and 1 sausage). Very even heat from end to end as long as its level. Holds heat well and very well made. Highly recommend.



I agree, it's clutch for big batches of breakfast.  It gets hot fast and holds the heat too.  Nice how you have four burners so you can cook stuff and keep it warm on the cooler side of the griddle.  Definitely glad I added it to the arsenal!  I'll be using mine for a cook for veterans at the local VA.  I'll be on pepper and onion duty again haha


----------

